
A Lightweight Alternative to Postgres - Koshkin
https://www.firebirdsql.org/
======
Tostino
What makes Firebird "lightweight" compared to Postgres? Why would I as a
developer choose Firebird over Postgres? Just wondering what the benefits are
as I haven't done more than a cursory look.

